# Impossibly sluggish



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

My VMTiVo is very slow today.
Anybody else having problems with theirs?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No more, or less, than usual.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

it was a bit slow at 7:00am this morning, when I pressed the home button it took about 10 seconds to display the page but it perked right up after that, if there's any sort of an update overnight it seems to take a while to wake up but once it's woken up it seems ok.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

I lost network for a while last night, seems alright today though.
Deleted a few shows to bring storage back up to 67%.
reordering shows on priority list still seems to take an age to complete still.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It always did; even on the S1s


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cwaring said:


> It always did; even on the S1s


On S1's we could speed it up by having cachecard with RAM, or doing it in tivoweb...

I find it astonishing that stuff like this hasn't been fixed or improved (made multithreaded) in 10 years of software development. Many of the little quirks and drawbacks are still there.

Also switching between S1 and VM TiVo I've noticed S1 screens take a while to be ready, but since S1 menus scroll sideways onto the screen (taking 1-2 seconds) the interface feels smoother.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Mine certainly seems slower than normal today  33% full. Mostly films. Not sure if it's connected though as it's only been slow today. Re-booted to see if that helps.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

No version bump last night?

That would explain things.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No idea.

How so?


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Isn't it typically a bit slow just after an update.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh, right. I don't know 

That said, I think it would be nice if they sent a little "we've updated your box" message whenever they did so.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

mine was very slow this evening and then did the red circle of death and had to be rebooted 
Maybe something was changed last night


----------

